# Audi MMI SD Card Capacity?



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

Does anyone know what't the maximum amount of SD Card Storage supported? I wonder if i can use my 512GB Sandisk Memory Card.


----------



## mirage2130 (Aug 3, 2007)

I believe the maximum capacity is 32gb. I read that somewhere but don't remember where. If I can find it, I'll edit this and post a link.



I guess I'm wrong. From:

http://www.audiusa.com/help/mmi#dtufilters/vehicleYear/2015/vehicleName/a3/


If equipped an SD Card slot, Model Year 2009 and earlier vehicles can utilize an SD Card with a maximum capacity of 256MB. Model Year 2010 to present vehicles with a SD Card slot can utilize High Capacity SD Cards.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

On page 36 is says:

SD card slot with 32GB operating capacity (dual slots if equipped with Audi MMI® navigation plus)

http://www.audiusa.com/content/dam/audiusa/Documents/2015-Audi-A3-brochure.pdf

Maybe it will take a higher capacity though.


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

I currently use a 256gb without any issues. 512gb cards were a little too pricey for me to just "try out" to see if they work. If I want 512gb, I'll just buy a second 256gb card and throw it in the other slot.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I use 32GB. 

I didn't even know they made SD cards beyond 64GB. 

That's good to know.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

64GB w/no issues. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

My 32GB SD card is a Class 10 card so it has the fastest data transfer rates. 

What class is the SD you guys are using?


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

I use a PNY Elite SDXC. Its a class 10 UHS-I card.

http://www.amazon.com/PNY-Elite-Performance-256GB-Speed/dp/B00FF90EZM


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

I just did the 2015 Nav Update download for my 2015 S3. The Audi directions say "use a minimum of a 32gb SD card". I used a 64gb. I would think it will take even larger. Btw if you need a card, BJs had the Sandisk class 10 64gb micro card with adapter for $30 after instant rebate.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

DennisMitchell said:


> I just did the 2015 Nav Update download for my 2015 S3. The Audi directions say "use a minimum of a 32gb SD card". I used a 64gb. I would think it will take even larger. Btw if you need a card, BJs had the Sandisk class 10 64gb micro card with adapter for $30 after instant rebate.


FYI, the manual warns against using adapter cards for smaller cards in the head unit. Evidently, there is a risk of the smaller cards falling out of the adapter and falling into the mechanism.


----------

